
Stack 0.1 – A new build tool for Haskell - mcbuilder
https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2015/06/stack-0-1-release
======
cies
While Stack is still young software it is amazing to see how Haskell went from
having sub-par build tooling, to something that pretty much trumphs all build
tooling I've ever worked with. And all of this happened in about one or two
years.

I totally see how this language and it's ecosystem are going to be the next
big thing in programming. Ultra highlevel and very compact code that compiles
to relatively fast native code. Purely functional and strong type system
guarantees to help refactoring the most complex codebases.

It is a hell of a secret weapon for startups.

~~~
mightybyte
> I totally see how this language and it's ecosystem are going to be the next
> big thing in programming.

I agree and it seems like 2015 has seen a substantial increase in interest in
Haskell. The NY Haskell meetup group has seen a steadily increasing number of
group joins this year. Both of the last two months have had a record number of
new signups and have been more than double the median. I don't know what is
causing the increased interest, but it's clearly not an isolated spike.

~~~
LukeHoersten
We've seen big growth and interest in the Chicago Haskell group as well.

~~~
michaelochurch
_We 've seen big growth and interest in the Chicago Haskell group as well._

I'll support Luke's claim. We've had over 30 people for the last two meetups
(in March and May). There's a lot of interest in the next Meetup (July or
August, depending on speaker availability).

I'm also planning to do a beginner Haskell class (assuming programming
experience, but no Haskell experience) in Chicago around November over a
couple of weekends. I'm writing a summer class that my company will use, and
I'm planning to convert that to a weekend workshop (probably 2 weekends,
realistically) in the fall.

~~~
LukeHoersten
Very much thanks to your efforts, Michael!

------
kyllo
Stack is freaking awesome (brings compile times down dramatically, prevents
cabal hell) but I'm sad that it doesn't seem to work with emacs haskell-mode
and yesod-bin yet (because those tools depend on a .cabal dir). Stack support
for those tools can't come soon enough!

------
rrradical
I assume this is too green to work with cross-compilation (to arm built from
x86, for example), but does anyone know if that support is planned?

I did some haskell work with iphone in the past, and it was a pain to go from
testing locally to testing on device. Everything (including dependencies) had
to be rebuilt. This would solve my multipackage woes, but only if it could
separate platforms.

~~~
codygman
I've been using docker for cross compilation.

~~~
rrradical
That...is a great idea. Thanks!

------
beefsack
URL appears to have changed to
[https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2015/06/announcing-first-
pub...](https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2015/06/announcing-first-public-beta-
stack)

------
hoverbear
Page does not exist.

~~~
agumonkey
Works for me even though archive.is
([https://archive.is/GZLs2](https://archive.is/GZLs2)) doesn't see it.

here's the announcement text:
[http://pastebin.com/aPLq5ySG](http://pastebin.com/aPLq5ySG)

------
mrcactu5
is this supposed to replace Cabal?

~~~
mightybyte
For some use cases it might work as a replacement, but it doesn't have a
dependency solver so I don't think you can really say it's a serious general-
purpose cabal replacement. It's more like build porcelain for cases where you
already have your package's whole dependency tree locked down.

~~~
snoyberg
This is false, see the `stack solver` and `stack init --solver` commands.
Currently it's using cabal's dependency solver under the surface, but there is
work in progress (by multiple parties) to implement a new SAT-based solver,
see:
[https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/issues/116](https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/issues/116)

~~~
mightybyte
Ahh, my mistake. Cabal's solver is in the cabal-install package and since
stack doesn't depend on it I assumed it wasn't tackling that problem.

Since it's actually shelling out to the cabal executable for its solving needs
it still pretty much fits the definition of porcelain.

------
fiatjaf
Works here also.

